# Relocating to Canada: any comparison websites for tax, education, salary issues etc?



## bsieb23 (5 Mar 2007)

Hi,
My husband and I are thinking of relocating to Canada next year if possible with our 1 year old son. We are looking at Ontario about an hour or so north of Toronto.

My husband works in Advertising & Sales in Dublin and I work in Finance. We are looking for a better quality of life and would like to have more children in the future. Although we both have well paying jobs here, we can't see how we could continue to have a good life if we have more children in Dublin. Our creche for child number 1 is already €940 a month. 

Has anyone else thought about this type of move and are there any comparison websites where you can look at the tax issues, school issues etc. side by side for comparison?


----------



## addob (5 Mar 2007)

*Re: Relocating to Canada*

bsieb23,
I'm a Canadian who has done the complete opposite. I left Canada for a better life here in Ireland. Although it's much more expensive here and there are some large differences, like weather, I found that quality of life, job availability and that perhaps things are more expensive but salaries are much better over here. 
Anyhow, not to debate about which is better as there are reasons for both. Just know that looking forward, I don't think if we moved to Canada we'd necessarily be able to afford to move back to Ireland as with the exchange rate you're loosing about 40 percent of your money when you convert it back from Canadian Dollars to Euro so if you want to keep that option available be sure you keep a good safety net to make that a possibility.
Finally, and I'm not sure there will be enough information on what you're looking for, there's an Irish Canadian Society here and although they discuss a lot about moving/relocating from Canada to Ireland there are comparisons if you read through the articles. 
Also, if moving to Canada is something you're going to go ahead with, I know that some Irish families who were moving to Canada attended the Canada Day Picnic on July 1st with their families to get a feel for Canadians and the like.
Good luck, even after everything I've said, Canada is still a great place!


----------



## bsieb23 (6 Mar 2007)

*Re: Relocating to Canada*

Hi addob,

thanks for the weblink. Do you mind me asking, where did you move from? and have you found the quality of life better in Ireland? (did you settle outside of Dublin?)


----------



## Calico (6 Mar 2007)

*Re: Relocating to Canada*

I know it is so much further, but would you not consider Australia? 

Best of luck either way!


----------



## Keentoinvest (6 Mar 2007)

*Re: Relocating to Canada*

Theres migration shows in red cow and dublin airport on Australia start of April, they may cover canada too


----------



## Alias (7 Mar 2007)

*Re: Relocating to Canada*

Some useful websites for you: 
[broken link removed]
www.canada.ie
www.mls.ca (property search engine)

Toronto is one of the more expensive places to live in Canada, I think Vancouver is the most expensive.  I'm originally from Eastern Canada and moved over here several years ago (for love, not money).  I also lived for several years in Ottawa.  At the moment rents there are around $900 for a one bedroom apartment.  I presume Toronto would be higher.  

Some little things to consider (off the top of my head)
* the weather -it's much much colder in the winter
* schools - if your child is in school, he/she will have some serious catchup to play in french
* immigration - costs, time and effort
* transport - you will need a car if you're living outside a major city.  Probaby one each.
* I'm not sure, but I don't think the cost of childcare will be significantly lower, compared to wages.
* Is it forever?  If not, then keeping property in Ireland would be a good idea, since betting on a foreign market may price you out of this one.

Canada is a big, beautiful, wonderful country, but it would take some serious thought before I'd move back at this stage.  But then for me I wouldn't bother moving back if I wasn't going to be close to my family  Up.  It is a very hard decision to make.  Good luck!


----------



## bsieb23 (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Relocating to Canada*

Hi all - thanks for your tips and feedback. We are going to go over for a visit for 3 weeks in June and plan to look around the Barrie area (north of Toronto).

If all goes well, we will try to go again in October for a short stay and take it from there. It is looking like a real possibility. We have one set of friends over there who would hepl us settle in and I'm finding it really hard to see a negative (apart from leaving our families - but they can always visit!).


----------



## leafs (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Relocating to Canada*

I am from TO, living in ireland now.
I know Barrie as we used to drive thru it on our way to Cottage Country. It has grown a lot over the past ten years and i know a lot of people drive into TO for work. Nice location as you are only an hour away from TO and close to wilderness, lakes, cottage country outdoor life etc.
Yes it does get cold and snowy during the winter but the trade off is proper heating (hot air coming out of vents in floor) and the variety of outdoor sporting opportunities (skiing, snowmobiling,skating, ice hockey, etc).
Your son will enjoy learning French in school also.
Something to watch out for:I have know Irish families who moved to TO over the years and the vast majority have settled without difficulty. A few got homesick and moved back to Ireland after a few years only to discover that life had changed and moved on, since they left. Some then returned to Canada.
I think Canada is less expensive compared to Ireland ie you can eat out more because it is cheaper, cars cost 2/3rds of what they do here, gasoline for cars is cheaper and housing is cheaper. I have paid the most for a house compared with my siblings, but have the smallest. They have large homes with big backyards. 
My salary is more here in Ireland in comparison to TO.
Canada is a great place to live but i love ireland also.
If i won the lotto i would spend 50% of my time in Ireland and 50% in TO!
You will have a great adventure exploring your options!


----------



## lukegriffen (9 Mar 2007)

*Re: Relocating to Canada*

i'm not sure why you're moving 1 hr. N of Toronto, maybe you've friends there, but bear in mind it's a very flat, cold landscape & I believe winter lasts 6 months, with very hot summers.  Your Canadian dollar will be worth little outside the country, so holidays to anywhere outside Nth. America will be a lot cheaper from a euro country, & bear in mind you'll have less holidays from work. And it's hard to quantify the effect on the psyche of moving from a small island that has the diverse cultures of Europe just 1-2 hours away, to a landlocked area with a homogenous culture.  It may not bother you at all, but you won't know until you go there.

 If you were considering Canada, I'd recommend Vancouver for its mild climate, winter & summer sports. It may be more difficult to get good jobs though, but it's a stunning part of the world.  Only prob. is the distance and time factor, when you want to talk to your Irish friends (after 4pm) they're all in bed back here (midnight)

I can appreciate your frustration about paying 940/mth, it's a ferocious amount, but I think it's the wrong reason to go such a far distance (unless you've lived there before & know the lifestyle).  What about the UK - maybe that's cheaper.  Or continental Europe ? At least you'd be near family & friends.


----------



## addob (9 Mar 2007)

*Re: Relocating to Canada*




bsieb23 said:


> Hi addob,





bsieb23 said:


> thanks for the weblink. Do you mind me asking, where did you move from? and have you found the quality of life better in Ireland? (did you settle outside of Dublin?)


 
bsieb,
Sorry for my delay in replying. I moved from Montreal to here, it was for love as I had met someone over here and it got to the point that one of us had to move. We have settled in South County Dublin and have bought an apartment and my parents back home were shocked by the price but we could afford it so why not.
I have British Citizenship so moving over here was no problem and initially the deal was I would move here for 1.5 years and then we would give Canada a try. After moving here I couldn't imagine moving back. First of all like I mentioned if we did go and try Canada for a year we would never have the money to return as IMO $20CAN will get you exactly the same thing as €20 will get you here, house price are less expensive but I also find that what you’re earning is less.
I love it here, sure I miss home but the weather, the culture and the experience has been nothing but fantastic. I’ve been able to travel Europe, I find that the transportation services (although most Irish people will cringe at this) is better here and I certainly don’t miss the bitter cold winters.
That being said you could do a lot worse than Canada, and Ontario (although in my Montreal opinion which is biased) is a bit boring, especially compared to here. One thing to note that my Parents live in a nice big house in a very good part of the city in Canada and they were looking at retiring over here, but if they did sell their house for what it was worth in Canada, they would be lucky to get a decent apartment over here with the exchange rate the way it is.
Perhaps you could enlighten some of us Canadians who have relocated over here as to why you have chosen Barrie, and what about the Canadian life appeals to you? This might help us provide answers/opinions/comments.
Also feel free to PM me if you need/want anything else, I’d be happy to help, although I think I’ve told enough personal information here to make me question my sanity!
One other important note. I’m in my late twenties, and although in a relationship I’m not married and have no kids, therefore what you’re looking for and what I left behind might be very different.
Ok enough!
ad


----------



## leafs (9 Mar 2007)

addob: 'I love it here, sure I miss home but the weather, the culture and the experience has been nothing but fantastic'.
Have to say I disagree on the weather issue. I do enjoy the mild temp in Ireland but I miss the sunny hot weather in the summer in TO ie boating, swimming, BBq's, spending time outdoors etc. On the other hand, I also like the extreme cold weather in the winter ie skating, skiing etc.
Barrie is close to nature and water and is great location to access camping sites, fishing etc.
Toronto is one of the most multicultural cities in the world.


----------



## Alias (9 Mar 2007)

leafs said:


> addob: 'I love it here, sure I miss home but the weather, the culture and the experience has been nothing but fantastic'.
> Have to say I disagree on the weather issue. I do enjoy the mild temp in Ireland but I miss the sunny hot weather in the summer in TO ie boating, swimming, BBq's, spending time outdoors etc. On the other hand, I also like the extreme cold weather in the winter ie skating, skiing etc.
> Barrie is close to nature and water and is great location to access camping sites, fishing etc.
> Toronto is one of the most multicultural cities in the world.


 
I have to agree with leafs on this one.  I never thought I'd miss snow, but I'd much prefer the snow to the rainy, miserable winters here.  The only consolation on that front is that it's still snowing in Canada, but our daffodils are up!  And a few more degrees of heat in the summer wouldn't go astray (but according to the environmentalists, we're going to get that  ).


----------



## addob (11 Mar 2007)

leafs said:


> Have to say I disagree on the weather issue. I do enjoy the mild temp in Ireland but I miss the sunny hot weather in the summer in TO ie boating, swimming, BBq's, spending time outdoors etc. On the other hand, I also like the extreme cold weather in the winter ie skating, skiing etc.
> Barrie is close to nature and water and is great location to access camping sites, fishing etc.
> Toronto is one of the most multicultural cities in the world.


 


Alias said:


> I have to agree with leafs on this one. I never thought I'd miss snow, but I'd much prefer the snow to the rainy, miserable winters here. The only consolation on that front is that it's still snowing in Canada, but our daffodils are up! And a few more degrees of heat in the summer wouldn't go astray (but according to the environmentalists, we're going to get that  ).


 
I get my 'snow' fill when I got home at Christmas and my 'hot summer' fill when I'm home for a couple of weeks in the summer. I have to say that as miserable as the rain is here, and how easy it is to brush off the snow rather than dragging that umbrella everywhere, I can never miss the minus 35-40 in february. And I did enjoy the weekends I spent at the sea last summer here. They both have their good and bad points. 
I will agree that Barrie is near some of the nicest areas for Nature, perhaps that's why I keep going back but a visit is very different from a life changing relocation. And what you're hoping to get from leaving Ireland to go anywhere.
If you are looking to move to Canada and you do have family back here or hope to visit regularly I would suggest keeping close to Toronto as the only direct flights from/to Dublin (and only from June to October) fly into Toronto.


----------



## wexincan (12 Mar 2007)

Hey there, 

We are in Vancouver at the moment on a one year working visa, i have to say i can understand your frustration with Ireland, but moving over here would require a huge amount of consideration.
I really do like it here, the people are for the most part really friendly, there is a much better work ethic and attitude and overall it has been a great experience.
However I cannot imagine staying here, we were lucky, vancouver has the mildest winter weather but even still we have had 4 months of rain, wind and at times snow, which isn't too bad if you are living downtown but if you are further out of the city it can be a nightmare. 
It is very hard to find rental property as they don't have letting agents as such. Cell phones are a joke if you don't want a contract and car insurance could be quite difficult to get, it differs in each province.
I haven't found it any way cheaper to live here if anything I find it a bit more expensive than wexford, although it is probably cheaper than Dublin, and the min wage is lower than home. 
I'm not sure about childcare but i doubt there is a huge difference in the rates.
The education system is not as good as the irish schools at all, i recently saw a grade 12 english paper , which is the equivilant of a leaving cert and i was amused by how poor the standard was. I could have done it there and then and passed and it has been a while since i've been in school.
Friends of mine moved over before we got here and they have already gone back, however i have met people who came here years ago and have stayed.
It is very hard to get Visa's too, our landlords are an english couple and they have been waiting over 4 years to get a full visa. 
Anyway my point is, it is different for everyone but maybe consider moving out of Dublin to the country for a few years as a trial and in the mean time do more research about canada and go visit a few times to be sure if it is something that you really want to do.


----------



## leafs (16 Mar 2007)

Article in Toronto Star newspaper today. www.thestar.com

Home affordability improves in Toronto TheStar.com - Business - Home affordability improves in Toronto 
March 16, 2007 
Tony Wong
business reporter

A sharp drop in utility bills and slower gains in house prices mean homes in the Toronto area have become slightly more affordable, a trend that should persist in the first half of the year, says the Royal Bank of Canada.
Toronto had the strongest improvement in affordability of major Canadian markets in the fourth quarter of 2006, according to the bank's quarterly housing survey released yesterday.
At the end of 2006, it took just under half of pre-tax income, or 48.8 per cent, to afford a standard two-storey home in Toronto. That compares to 50.4 per cent in the prior quarter, and represents two consecutive quarters of increasing affordability.
"This is a trend that should hold up moving into 2007 because we're still seeing good job growth, especially in January and February, and the Canadian economy is continuing to surprise economists on the upside," RBC assistant chief economist Derek Holt told the _Toronto Star_.
Holt said faster income growth in tight labour markets, moderating house price increases, a small decline in mortgage rates and lower utility bills all helped to make homes slightly more affordable in the fourth quarter.
Most financial institutions use 32 per cent of pre-tax household income to determine whether someone can afford a home.
The Canadian Real Estate Association also reported this week that existing home sales in February were the second highest on record. However, prices continue to moderate, with Toronto recording an average 4.2 per cent year-over-year price increase in all home categories.
Analysts are forecasting existing home prices will continue to rise, but only moderately in the 1.8 per cent to 5 per cent range this year. 
According to RBC, a household income of $104,039 is now required to carry a standard 1,500-square-foot home in Toronto.
Condominiums remain an alternative for buyers priced out of the house market, where household income of $60,688 will qualify buyers.
It took 28.5 per cent of pre-tax income to carry a standard condominium (with inside area of 900 square feet) in the last quarter of 2006, compared with 29.5 per cent in the third quarter.
Vancouver remains the most expensive place to carry the costs of a home in Canada, with a required 73.5 per cent of $125,631 in pre-tax income needed. However, that's down slightly from the third quarter, when it took 74.9 per cent of income.
Toronto reached close to that peak in the housing bubble of 1990, when it took 72 per cent of pre-tax income to afford a home. The city also experienced both double-digit unemployment and interest rates at the time.
Meanwhile, the bank says the "stark east-west divide" in provincial housing markets appears to be softening.
Price growth is likely topping out in British Columbia, Alberta and Saskatchewan, said Holt.
Canada will also not be hugely impacted by the high-risk U.S. mortgage market, which is rattling stock markets south of the border, said the bank.
The U.S. Mortgage Bankers Association reported this week that foreclosures surged to an all-time high in the last quarter of 2006.
The sub-prime market is tiny, and "Canada does not face the same risks," said Holt.


----------



## bsieb23 (26 Mar 2007)

Hi guys,

Quick question. We are heading off to Canada in June for 3 weeks. What is the best way to get Canadian Dollars for the trip? i.e. cheapest exchange rate options.


----------



## bsieb23 (26 Mar 2007)

Alias - thanks for the weblinks. They are great. 

Addob - sorry I'm late responding too! We were looking at Barrie, ON for a few reasons: we have friends living there, it is close to the country for outdoor activities such as kayaking, canoeing, snowtubing etc., it is near to Toronto for direct flights back to Ireland. We like the idea of having 4 distinct seasons too....would love to go to ice-hockey matches, go ice-skating, snowtubing, dog-sledding in winter and have BBQs and go boating etc. on the lakes in the summer. The weather in Ireland is crap from that perspective and you need to be 100% dedicated to your chosen sport (assuming it is available). 

I'm glad things are working out well for you here. Love is a great reason to relocate anywhere. I'm originally from South County Dublin and there are some lovely areas there. 

I suppose things have really changed for us since we had our son. Life as parents / having a happy family life is very different to the life we had as a couple. We are looking for a more family oriented future.....I love space too and houses, roads and parks are all much bigger in Canada. There is also a great sense of community and I have really liked the attitude of every Canadian I have met so far.

That's lots of info for now....I'll keep checking this link, so any tips are welcome!!!


----------

